# Found tonight Northern subs Melbourne



## CameronWright (Jan 17, 2014)

My friend contacted me (in a lot of distress) saying that there is a snake out side her window,
She send me this 






She said it doesn't have a hood-like thing,because my only guess was a tiger snake

Opinions? 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 17, 2014)

Tiger snake...


----------



## jase75 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yup its a Tiger Snake.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 18, 2014)

If it’s Melbourne then it virtually has to be a Tiger. It has the head raised and appears to have the neck flattened – typical “Not happy Jan!” behaviour from that species.

Blue


----------



## CameronWright (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks guys  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

